# Best sealant



## Speary8 (Aug 19, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a sealant to go round the door frame ans side panel of my Swift Voyager 685FB motorhome.
From what I have read, Sikaflex seems popular but there seems to be a lot of variants
Thanks in advance
Steve


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

As a pure sealant (rather than an adhesive sealer) Sikaflex 710 is a non setting Butyl and one that I would choose.


.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I have used CT1, an absolute wonder of a sealant. Have a look on youtube it even seals underwater

Dave


----------

